# Есть желающие помощь с переводами Gentoo документации?

## svyatogor

Всем привет!

Не хотите помочь с переводами докуменатации Gentoo Linux на русский? Если хотите, то смотрите плз во эту страницу http://dev.gentoo.org/~sergey/intro.html

Жду добровольцев  :Smile: 

P.S. Handbook пока не трогайте.

Тема несколько устарела. Ждите обновлений.Last edited by svyatogor on Fri May 27, 2005 10:02 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Неее.... лучше оригинал читать ;)

----------

## fank

хочу gentoolkit перевести

сразу есть предложение переводы делать в wiki, то есть постепенно редактировать и сразу же следить за мнениями о качестве

----------

## dmitrio

 *fank wrote:*   

> хочу gentoolkit перевести
> 
> сразу есть предложение переводы делать в wiki, то есть постепенно редактировать и сразу же следить за мнениями о качестве

 

мнение высказываются редко, скорее сразу поправят прямо в тексте

что невероятно удобно  :Wink: 

----------

## fank

ток щас заметил, что тема немного не по-русски обозвана  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Есть желающие помощь с переводами Gentoo документации?

 

Вместо "щ", очевидно, стоило бы написать букву "ч". Без обид.

есть вопрос

в каком редакторе удобнее всего заниматься этим полезным делом

хотелось бы видеть одновременно два документа и желательно, конечно, не в исходниках  :Smile: 

заранее спасибо

----------

## LynZ

Я бы мог... Да и хотел бы.

О Себе:

Нативно говорю на русском и немецком, несколько хуже на английском, в настоящее время студент МФТИ и стажер-сисадмин =))))

так вот. Если еще актуально, и если, дамы и господа, никого на напряжет это сделать, намыльте на lynz <at> 8ka.mipt.ru

----------

## prusas

Спасибо вам ребята. Переводите Handbook'и. Это очень важно для новичков . Gentoo очень сложна и малейшее не знание англиского сразу дает знать. Когда тексты переведены знающими gentoo , это не тоже самое , чем твое несовершенное  понимание англиского оригинала  :Sad: .

----------

## Sparky

Всем привет! 

  Я не часто тут бываю, являюсь посетителем http://lunuxforum.ru на котором тоже есть пофорум посвященный gentoo.  У нас есть желание  восстановить  страничку gentoo.ru, если есть  кто-то желающий помочь с этм(перевод документации, админисрирование, или сделать дизайн например) стучите в асю 8441735 или на email - evgeniy[at]rbcmauil.ru. 

 Сразу оговорюсь что проект в зачаточной стадии и по некоторым причинам(нпример не будет желающих заниматься переводами) может не состояться, но в любом случае поддержка нам не помешает! 

 Еще одно замчание - если у вас есть желание но нет возможности или времени заниматься этим, пожалуйста оцените

сразу вои силы, если вы выразите желание помогать нам а потом не сможете то это только замедлит нашу работу так как мы будем рассчитывать на вас!

 Спасибо!

----------

## JohnRus

могу помочь с переводом на русский и с локализацией

iterator@inbox.ru

----------

## Sparky

Народ, начал свою работу портал  gentoo.ru - как я понял там нужны люди для переводов  :Smile: 

 Наш проект так и не получил развития так как gentoo.ru нас опередили а плодить сайты  одной и той же инфой смысла не вижу  :Smile: 

----------

## mador

Могу помочь если речь будет идти о переводе с финского на русский, или наоборот.

----------

